# MIUI with GB kernel?



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Is someone working on MIUI running the GB kernel? My phone doesn't work well with the froyo kernel, it causes freezes are reboots. I noticed this with CM7 too but the GB kernel version of that works great.


----------



## deathtrap (Aug 17, 2011)

Framework43 has been working on it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks that's good to know!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

Framework has supposedly been working on it for quite sometime now, but IMO, I think he's moved on to supporting the D3, which is why we haven't heard anything for awhile. My reasoning for this is because he openly asked for donations towards the purchase of a D3 for development.

There is nothing wrong with moving on, I just wish we weren't left in the dark. As much as I loved Fission, I really respected AngDroid for coming out and openly saying he was done supporting the D2 and DX, and gave pretty good reasoning to boot.


----------



## jeff0r3 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm really liking the Droid 3... If this is true, i'd almost be convinced to make the switch myself!


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> Framework has supposedly been working on it for quite sometime now, but IMO, I think he's moved on to supporting the D3, which is why we haven't heard anything for awhile. My reasoning for this is because he openly asked for donations towards the purchase of a D3 for development.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with moving on, I just wish we weren't left in the dark. As much as I loved Fission, I really respected AngDroid for coming out and openly saying he was done supporting the D2 and DX, and gave pretty good reasoning to boot.


He is starting to move over to the D3 - however there's no reason that he would neglect us at this point and not neglect them as well, you know. He DID say that after he upgrades to GB kernel all further builds will be automatically built. He's probably just struggling to find the time to get that done.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> Framework has supposedly been working on it for quite sometime now, but IMO, I think he's moved on to supporting the D3, which is why we haven't heard anything for awhile. My reasoning for this is because he openly asked for donations towards the purchase of a D3 for development.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with moving on, I just wish we weren't left in the dark. As much as I loved Fission, I really respected AngDroid for coming out and openly saying he was done supporting the D2 and DX, and gave pretty good reasoning to boot.


Give the guy a break, he is working on the update but like everyone else here, working on updates is not his number one priority. I saw a twitter that he started classes a week ago so I'm sure he is busy with that and trying to find time to work on an update for us as well. We just need to be patient and good things come to those who wait!! 

And I am sure sending donations his way for his hard work probably wouldn't hurt either!!


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

9.16 out now with gb kernel

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Where can you find miui with the gingerbread kernal. I went to miui.us under droidx it still says v1.9.9.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzman88 (Sep 5, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Where can you find miui with the gingerbread kernal. I went to miui.us under droidx it still says v1.9.9.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Read the thread and be aware of the current issues with the new version before you try to install!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5628-ROM-9.16.11-MIUI.us-OFFICIAL-MIUI4DX-1.9.16-for-GB-Kernel

_Edit: D'oh! Download has been pulled...should have checked before I posted. Sorry._


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

New version with fixes is up.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jnehama said:


> New version with fixes is up.


This is bootable for sure?!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Ghub1 said:


> This is bootable for sure?!


Been running it all day without any issue at all. Runs fantastic.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

"mcp770 said:


> Been running it all day without any issue at all. Runs fantastic.


Awesome! Is the 1% increments fixed or is it only 10% like CM7?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> Awesome! Is the 1% increments fixed or is it only 10% like CM7?


 10 percent still

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

10% but I'm at twenty hours off charger with over 20% battery left and I haven't even calibrated yet. Granted the last 5 were standby while I slept its still double where I was on 340 kernel.

Edit: that's also 1.2ghz oc with quickclock balanced setting and v6 supercharger option 6.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah the battery life is insane in comparison for me too. Just as good if not better than Liberty v0.9

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

So just to clarify if I flashed the newest version 1.9.16 after its been reposted do I need to flash the bug stomper? Is the stomper for froyo or GB? I'm a little confused.


----------



## tom108 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> So just to clarify if I flashed the newest version 1.9.16 after its been reposted do I need to flash the bug stomper? Is the stomper for froyo or GB? I'm a little confused.


Bug stomper is now for gb 16 and is included in the newest build.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Ghub1 said:


> So just to clarify if I flashed the newest version 1.9.16 after its been reposted do I need to flash the bug stomper? Is the stomper for froyo or GB? I'm a little confused.


It's all included at this point. Just get on gb 602 and flash.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> It's all included at this point. Just get on gb 602 and flash.





tom108 said:


> Bug stomper is now for gb 16 and is included in the newest build.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sweet thank you!


----------



## craig7220 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Ghub1 said:


> Sweet thank you!


You'll love miui. Just don't get too caught up in all the configuration. And what's cool is you can take different parts of themes to make your dx your own. I'm running three different parts of themes right now.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

craig7220 said:


> You'll love miui. Just don't get too caught up in all the configuration. And what's cool is you can take different parts of themes to make your dx your own. I'm running three different parts of themes right now.


Ya I'm loving the fact that you can have different parts of different themes. Such a cool feature!


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Was wondering if I could get sum help reel quik... I'm currently running cm7 GB I wanna try miui again now tht its on GB as well... how do I get this I have the 1.9.16.1 zip do I need anything else like I read sumthing bout a launcher esswitch n volume control.. do I need these or anything else??.. thanx 4 any advice or help..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## craig7220 (Jun 6, 2011)

"kingdroid said:


> Was wondering if I could get sum help reel quik... I'm currently running cm7 GB I wanna try miui again now tht its on GB as well... how do I get this I have the 1.9.16.1 zip do I need anything else like I read sumthing bout a launcher esswitch n volume control.. do I need these or anything else??.. thanx 4 any advice or help..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nope your good to go. Just wipe data cache and davlik,then flash miui.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

craig7220 said:


> Nope your good to go. Just wipe data cache and davlik,then flash miui.


Thanx... do u no what those files r 4 exactly??.. Jus curious..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"kingdroid said:


> Thanx... do u no what those files r 4 exactly??.. Jus curious..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There were some minor bugs and dxc put together patches for those that flashed the rom prior to him including them in the main rom file. They are included now so if you are just now downloading you are good to go without the patch files.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> There were some minor bugs and dxc put together patches for those that flashed the rom prior to him including them in the main rom file. They are included now so if you are just now downloading you are good to go without the patch files.


Thanx 4 the info.. so I dnt need the volume control zip??... i flashed it no or see any difference ...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is anyone else having battery stats reporting wrong data? Its carrying time over from the last cycle from my display time and what not.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Does any1 no if miui still has the built n FTP??.. can't seem 2 locate it.. also does any1 no which fix do I use 4 my fones screen not waking on incoming calls??.. thanx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"Ghub1 said:


> Is anyone else having battery stats reporting wrong data? Its carrying time over from the last cycle from my display time and what not.


Hit menu and select unplugged


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> Does any1 no if miui still has the built n FTP??.. can't seem 2 locate it..


It's part of the File Manager app


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Hit menu and select unplugged


Solid thanks!


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Do we still flash the "droid x 2nd init" in rom manager?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Is any1 else having issues with their screen not cutting on rite away with n incoming call??.. mine seems 2 have a delay

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

